# Update on the 11 Chicago Ridge rescued bunnies



## Leaf (Aug 19, 2008)

Holt found an immediate home with my friend wanting a REW:







Crispin went with Holt. They are caged seperately for now but hope to have intros done soon. In the meantime their new owner has scehduled a vet appt to be on the safe side...






Amos was an all time favorite of everyone and was somewhat fought over since he is such a loving mush.




Along with Amos went Andy. The are having watched "playdates" to see if they will possibly bond. I love his coloration and could have easily kept both of these boys!











The blind girl is staying with me.






She has found a fast friend with the black lionhead mix. Honestly, I had hoped for a bond with the blue/white one but she has her own preferences...






If the bond lasts I don't see a problem with making a NIC for the two and keeping them together here in the computer room.






The New Zealand White is also staying here.






Casper (Or Cass) was very happy to be out of her carrier!






They enjoy snuggle time... (Aiden had just splashed in the water LOL)







Thats 7 of 11 that have found homes. Not bad, but still 4 to go: the Cinnamon, a Lionhead mix, the Mini Rex and the small black girl.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh My Gosh, those photos Leaf are incredible. Very cute names. Such a Happy New Beginning for all these kids!inkbouce:

Casp and Aiden, above ^, that close with face snuggles?!!? :shock:


----------



## Leaf (Aug 19, 2008)

I honestly had no idea lops were so popular. I like them individually but as a whole prefer big-upright eared buns! 

No offense, as I have 3 lops (who have been on bunny-napping watch since they first arrived. If it keeps up, and with the rescue numbers I have here I may have to talk to their former owner and see if they can't be adopted out as an already established bonded trio), but still - seeing the lops go so fast really suprised me! 

It's a shame there weren't more lops at the AWL since I have requests coming out of MY ears!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 19, 2008)

I followed the whole thread for the last 2 weeks or so to see how the plans of rescuing were going, and I just think you are AMAZING for taking them all in like this! And all the members that helped..... :highfive:

What's happening to the blue/white lion mix? Is he/she staying with you? 

I can't pick a favourite from them... they're all so cute! I'd had to have had Amos though I think..... 

Aiden seems to really love Cass! :heartbeat:


----------



## Leaf (Aug 19, 2008)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Casp and Aiden, above ^, that close with face snuggles?!!? :shock:



I'm having a lot of forum issues today (timing out) but I wanted to ask about that in the behavior section.

Cass loves putting her head under Aiden's chin to snuggle. The even sleep close together with faces near.

Is it a good sign or a warning sign?

Both are fixed.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 19, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *TreasuredFriend wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Casp and Aiden, above ^, that close with face snuggles?!!? :shock:
> ...


In my experience (albeit limited lol), it's a very good thing! Barney and Snowy do that all the time, and since he's bonded with Mouse and Chalk, he does the same with them too... He often sleeps nose to nose with a girl as well, sort of like sleepy kissing!


----------



## Leaf (Aug 19, 2008)

I forgot to add, all that have homes so far are fixed with the exception of Holt. His neuter is scheduled for Friday.

I work tonite but I'm actually going to be on vacation until Sunday night. I have a lot going on right now and need some "down time" of my own.

The cinnamon and two lionhead mixes are young. The black dwarf mix (I guess?) is a "teen" and the Mini Rex, I'm not sure of her age.

What is a good age to have them fixed, in your estimation? I want to get as many done on my own before they leave me.

Holt was the exception but someone was too antsy to wait... Now, another question then - the vet Holt will be going to is good enough but ONLY neuters rabbits. She doesn't do spays. She isn't comfortable with the proceedure on females but is confident in her ability with males - so, should I recommend my vet (who is more expensive on alters) or do you think since he is a male he'll be in capable hands with Dr. B?

I don't want to "hover" over people and their newly adopted rabbits and the only hesitation I have with Dr. B is that she doesn't want to spay. Other than that - I've actually taken Ibimi to her several times for care when it came to checkups and bloodwork.

Has anyone else run into a vet who prefers to do one surgery over the other?


----------



## polly (Aug 19, 2008)

Its a great sign that they are snuggling/sleepig like that. I have 2 bonded pairs that sleep like that and spend most of the day like that I honestly wonder if they are joined at the hip or something so its all good Leaf 

As for the spay/neuter thing then I would probably at least offer your advce on your vet and explain why he is better at leats then the adopters have can make a more informed decision. 

The pics are lovely


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 19, 2008)

I would think the vet would be OK doing a neuter. The vet at our shelter only does neuters on bunnies. They adopt out our females unspayed:grumpy:.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 19, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> It's a shame there weren't more lops at the AWL since I have requests coming out of MY ears!


Did you see this thread? http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=38642&forum_id=7119 lops in TN, needing help badly.


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 19, 2008)

Ah, *Leaf*? How many lops would you like? No, I'm not kidding. I left another black one behind at AWL, and know of a bunch more needing homes - most of whom are speutered already. All the lops I sent you, + the one still at AWL, came from the same home, so may already know each other. 

Lovin' the pictures, and so happy to hear so many have found homes already. Can hardly believe no one has snatched that mini rex girl. She is a youngster, BTW, according to what I was told. She arrived with a baby Hotot mix who was subsequently adopted out.

The little black girl may have been born March 18th and named Nightmare. Looonngg story as to why I'm so uncertain. 

As for a vet who will only perform neuters, that seems to be quite common in this area where rabbits and rats are concerned. It's hard to find someone who will spay those animals at any price.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 21, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> *Leaf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It's a shame there weren't more lops at the AWL since I have requests coming out of MY ears!
> ...



Oh my goodness!

I've got so much planning and thinking ahead with these rabbits and now that could open up another possibility to look into...

My friend Joyce who wants to adoptreally likes the three lops Tofu_pup gave me. With bonding already long established and two neuters already done they could be perfect for her considering her impared vision. She wouldn't have to watch for unexpected fights, wounds etc (or expect her 14 year old daughter to, or to break fights up) as she may have to while working on bonding a new crew... She wants to adopt a pair, or possibly three if at all feasable.

I'm currently waiting to hear back from Tofu_pup but I don't know how often she frequents the forum or e-mail because she's back in school. I want to try to make all contact efforts I can before making a final decision. I spent a lot of time at Joyce's house yesterday working on a huge NIC and XPen setup large enough for 3 rabbits just in case.

But now, maybe I'll look into the TN lops as a possibility. I wonder if any are bonded though. If not, that'll go back to the bonding a new pair...

Def worth checking into though!


----------



## Leaf (Aug 21, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> All the lops I sent you, + the one still at AWL, came from the same home, so may already know each other.



Aww! I wish all three had gone to the same home then. I wondered about the two blacks since they have similar coat patterns.

Crispin, though (notched ears)- he didn't seem to like Andy at ALL. He is much more tolerant of Holt though he seems to leave quite a few poops in front of Holt's area when allowed to run when Holt is penned up. 

Holt isn't a gentleman yet, but come Friday he will be well on his way so I'm glad he was quickly matched up with Crispin. This run consisted of a lot of ladies so having him in a home already made things a lot easier on everyone involved!


> Can hardly believe no one has snatched that mini rex girl. She is a youngster, BTW, according to what I was told. She arrived with a baby Hotot mix who was subsequently adopted out.



She hasn't been spayed yet, has she? I really want to get everyone fixed before moving them, though Holt was the exception.

(perhaps some paperwork got left behind in the transport?) Its ok, as it's easy to see the fixed males (poor droopers and one slightly swollen), and females are obviously shaved (little blind girl is healing beautifully!) but I do want to question whether any were done long enough ago for total hair regrowth (which Im assuming no, and thats just fine)

I'm kind of holding out on her. Definantly until she is fixed but I can't help but to touch her a lot. I had one Standard Rex for a very short while (who was in horrid physical shape when listed on freecycle and had a pre-existing back injury that ended badly) but other than that I'm in love with the feel of her. Send me ALL of the mini rexes!LMBO. 

She is cute, small and so tidy. I honestly thought lops would be harder to place so I worked on them first and that went suprisingly well. So well that my friend who likes REWs ended up with one instead of themini rex. Right now she's got her hands full with Holt's upcoming neuter and then bonding the boys so she held back on taking in the little REW girl.You would think that with her size and coat she'd be snatched right away but she's a REW and others are passing her up due to the "evil rabbit" look.


> The little black girl may have been born March 18th and named Nightmare. Looonngg story as to why I'm so uncertain.




Nightmare?! I'm keeping that name. How awesome. I take it she may have had a reason for such a severe name... She's very curious and bright and in her own way very vocal with occasional snorts and grunts. 




> As for a vet who will only perform neuters, that seems to be quite common in this area where rabbits and rats are concerned. It's hard to find someone who will spay those animals at any price.


I honestly didn't realize that but it makes me feel a lot better about Dr Brinker. I guess Im still thinking on cat/dog terms, where a spay or neuter... is just *done*.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm currently working closely with a few rescues to move some of Animal Controls cats/kittens.

One of the rescue ladies called melate last nightto see if we have any kittens available or rabbit friendly cats, as she has a lady wanting to adopt a cat since one of her rabbits passed away and is lonely.

This morning, the young lady called me and she met here at the house. She got to help feed and clean after the bunnies and had a chance to meet and greet them all.

She was quite taken with Aiden and Cass, and she loved the little black girl called Nightmare, but in the end she has settled on a lionhead mix baby.






I'll be dropping her off this morning at myvets office (the one who does dospays)and if she can get a late afternoon opening the little girl will be spayed then, and if not - then tomorrow morning.

I really wish this one the best! She's so darn cute, and another I would have loved to keep but the little blind rabbit that I am keeping made her choice very clear when choosing a buddy, and the black lionhead won out. 





eta:

The gray and white girl AND the little black girl Nightmare have both been dropped off at the vet for a spay. The girl who claimed one has decided to take both home after they are fixed to see if she can make a trio.


----------



## kirst3buns (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, you work fast Leaf. Does that mean you only have 2 more to find homes for? The cinnamon and the mini-rex? Or am I not keeping count correctly?


----------



## Leaf (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm pretty happy with the way things are progressing. Everything has happened fast, but at the same time BlueFrog and I have been talking for quite a while about the Chicago Ridge rabbits and I had a long time to recruit friends to help out. 

The hardest part has been keeping them patient and waiting for the rabbits rather than buying from the flea market or individuals. Still, knowing rabbits needing to be adopted (life vs death) seemed to keep impatience in check.

Keep in mind though - I went into this expecting to keep two (but ended up with three) of the rescue buns, so that was a big part of rehoming this crew.

My friend Joyce lives less than 2 miles from me. Both she and her 14 year old daughter have been wanting a rabbit. After meeting mine and really getting to know my crew over the past year, they decided two would be perfect. Once the rescue effort was underway they offered to take in three, especially since the transport originally started with just 5 rabbits and ended up becoming so large.

Two are left to rehome, the cinnamon and the mini rex. They're up in the air...

Joyce will gladly take them in. Her daughter though is having a hard time of it because she wanted lops. The only lops I have left are the three from a forum member who gave them to me when se went back to college.

My "problem" now is trying to figure out what to do. Joyce will be happy with the two Chicago babies - her daughter is set on the lops. They have room for three bunnies - the three lops are bonded, altered and very, very spoiled and sweet. 

Personally I think it would be easier on them if they took the lops because they are established and bonded but I don't know how their former owner would feel about me rehoming them. I've PMed her but haven't heard anything back. I feel guilty because I took in the lops and said I'd be keeping them (and they ARE wonderful)- I feel guilty because one person who adopted a Chicago lop was actually *supposed* to take the mini rex but she saw the rabbits first and settled on a lop (which would have gone with Joyce otherwise) - I feel guilty because I'm in love with the two remaining Chicago bunnies..

Either way it turns out, I'll be keeping the mini rex doe and the cinnamon buck until they get fixed. Since they cant be housed together yet I want to make sure nothing happens ( I CAN imagine Joyce's daughter putting them together even though she is a responsible girl... but she IS only 14 and temptation would be great) and that'll give me time to keep trying to contact the three lops' former owner to see what she'd think about a possible rehome. Unless, of course, Abbey has a change of heart and decides against having lop rabbits.


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 22, 2008)

Amazing job you're doing for those buns. I can't tell you how long some of them have been sitting in cages awaiting homes, only to have found them through you. My hands are sore from clapping. Everyone at Chicago Ridge is so excited, and astounded that "their" bunnies are finding placements so far away. The pictures of your car packed with carriers have drawn a few giggles, too.

There is a simple solution to your placement dilemma at hand: get more rescued bunnies!!!! Then everyone can have/keep the ones they want. Why yes, I am an evil temptress. One of the black lionheadX males at Chicago Ridge is turning into quite the handsome little fluffy, and then there's his brother who's perfect for those who prefer less fluff, and the stunning little baby dwarf black otter, and.... 

Of course, you need these special needs buns too. (Sorry guys, the forum software isn't allowing me to access my messages and Leaf's ISP won't allow her to access my emails to her!)


----------



## Leaf (Aug 22, 2008)

The little blind girl and the lionhead mix got into a huge fight this morning.  They both are physically ok but both extremely testy right now. The blind one bit a nice chunk out of my finger when I seperated them.

:?


----------



## Jenk (Aug 22, 2008)

It's amazing what can result from a little elbow grease and love. The current outcome is just _amazing_ to me. And I'm relishing every single update. :hearts:

Please keep on keepin' on; the bunnies need you.

Jenk


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 22, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> The little blind girl and the lionhead mix got into a huge fight this morning.  They both are physically ok but both extremely testy right now. The blind one bit a nice chunk out of my finger when I seperated them.
> 
> :?


Ouch!!

Is this the lionhead mix she had chosen as a friend? That is such a shame .

Just wanted to add I think it's awesome everything that has happened to save these bunnies and get them thir forever homes 

Jan


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 22, 2008)

All these buns are really really cute!

Iam so happy that this story turned out to have happy ending.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 23, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *Leaf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The little blind girl and the lionhead mix got into a huge fight this morning.  They both are physically ok but both extremely testy right now. The blind one bit a nice chunk out of my finger when I seperated them.
> ...



It is, and they still hate each other.

I was going to keep the lionhead for the blind girl but as its looking like it may not work out I'm going to go ahead and schedule a spay and work on finding her a home.

Once the blind girl gets more settled I'll try to introduce her to the angora girl I have. Right now they're house next to each other so they can become familiar with each other.


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 27, 2008)

Leaf, how is everybody doing now? Any updates? And would you like another blind bunny? A blind, blue-eyed white doe that I'm told is the most outrageous looking rabbit ever just turned up at Chicago Ridge.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 27, 2008)

A blind blue eyed white? What breed is he/she? I am dying to see pics of this one, I love BEWs.


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 27, 2008)

I have been told - I kid you not - that when it arrived, the staff thought it was a matted Shih Tzu. And that it has abnormally long ears that look like they contain bendy wires. Two people I know have seen her, and the best description I've gotten is that she "looks like a gremlin gone bad." I see her tomorrow. Can hardly wait.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 27, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> I have been told - I kid you not - that when it arrived, the staff thought it was a matted Shih Tzu. And that it has abnormally long ears that look like they contain bendy wires. Two people I know have seen her, and the best description I've gotten is that she "looks like a gremlin gone bad." I see her tomorrow. Can hardly wait.


:shock: That's all I got.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 28, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> Leaf, how is everybody doing now? Any updates? And would you like another blind bunny? A blind, blue-eyed white doe that I'm told is the most outrageous looking rabbit ever just turned up at Chicago Ridge.





> I have been told - I kid you not - that when it arrived, the staff thought it was a matted Shih Tzu. And that it has abnormally long ears that look like they contain bendy wires. Two people I know have seen her, and the best description I've gotten is that she "looks like a gremlin gone bad." I see her tomorrow. Can hardly wait.




:whatThat poor baby! Yes, you send her to me!


----------



## Leaf (Aug 28, 2008)

In the beginning it looked like a perfect match and bond was made between Apple (the blind girl) and Sabrina the black lionhead mix. Unfortunantly they had a falling out that up to this point has not been resolved. Friday Sabrina will be going to the vet for her spay and after she recovers she'll be introduced to the little brown guy who has yet to be claimed. Sabrina has a home with one of my friends who lives a few hours away.

My same friendis extremely interested inthe brown guybut she's in Springfield, Moso I'm holding off on taking him down there until I see if there could be a possible match between him and Sabrina. If so there is an excellent chance they will go together once he is neutered if they are compatable. I just want to get the buns sorted vet-wise and see if they are compatable before making the round trip... hopefully both will get a home at the same time, saving me time and travel.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 28, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *BlueFrog wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Leaf, how is everybody doing now? Any updates? And would you like another blind bunny? A blind, blue-eyed white doe that I'm told is the most outrageous looking rabbit ever just turned up at Chicago Ridge.
> ...


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 28, 2008)

I have seen the blue-eyed white.

Wow. 

Imagine an Angora turned loose in the woods. Imagine that coat so matted that the ears have become plastered down like a lop's. So matted, in fact, that the rabbit was easy to catch because she could no longer walk. It wasn't until she was shaved that the shelter realized she was a rabbit and not, in fact, a small dog as they initially believed. 

The end result of the shaving job is.... interesting, to say the least. 

Her ears look like a sculptor with talent but relying on a verbal description made them. 
Plaster on an expression that would make the cover bunny for "Disapproving Rabbits" proud.

That's this rabbit. 

Leaf or gentle giants, if you can take her unspayed, PM or email me. Long story, but there will be no rabbit speuters performed at CR for many weeks and I don't want to leave her there. 

Also, there's a very sad big rex boy there who was surrendered due to divorce who has very little chance of adoption. He's pretty - red and black spots on his head and along his spine - but clearly old(er). I think the staff said he was four, but don't quote me on that. If there's any chance someone would take him, big old man testicles and all, PLEASE contact me. I can pull him and put him on a plane, whatever, just to get him somewhere safe.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 28, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> I have seen the blue-eyed white.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...


:bigtears: That poor poor bunny.... I hate people sometimes....


----------



## Jenk (Aug 28, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> :bigtears: That poor poor bunny.... I hate people sometimes....


Stories like this one make me cry, too. :tears2: Humanity shows its ugliest colors, I think, when it mistreats animals and young children--the true innocents of this world.

I've a friend/former co-worker who _used_ to volunteer at a local shelter. She eventually quit because she started to loathe the human race for the atrocities committed to many of the animals (e.g., the kitten brought in with severe burns all over its body due to adisturbed adolescent...'nuf said).

My friend's stories have held me back from volunteering at local shelters, though I may foster animals in the future. But knowing myself, any animal that crosses the threshold of my homeis likely to _stay_ (as in forever).


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 28, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> Imagine an Angora turned loose in the woods. Imagine that coat so matted that the ears have become plastered down like a lop's. So matted, in fact, that the rabbit was easy to catch because she could no longer walk. It wasn't until she was shaved that the shelter realized she was a rabbit and not, in fact, a small dog as they initially believed.


I can really relate to this....just incredibly horrible. We got a call one day from the local shelter. They had just had an _owner surrender_ of a male fuzzy lop. This poor boy was so matted that he could not walk. We rushed him to our vet, who had to put him under anesthesia to shave him. His mats were so bad that his skin was torn apart and she had to glue it back together. Little Billy is fine today. In fact, I am fostering him. He is the sweetest rabbit I have ever encountered. He is the cuddle king and follows me around like a little puppy dog. I'm happy to say that this sweet boy is going to his forever home on Monday.


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you all for your compassion, and *slavetoabunny*'s tale of hope. 

The sad news is that the Angora's story wasn't the worst abuse case I met _today_. That awful distinction goes to a guinea pig I picked up to take to a very supportive foster home to recover - as well as, I strongly suspect, stay for as long as he has. And even he will live. Another Chicago Ridge bunny found abandoned will not (and under the circumstances, I fully support their decision to euthanize). 

Anyway, I can always use the reminders that there are good people who care "out there." It's not that there's any shortage, especially on this board, but the horror stories never seem to end, and if anything, they seem to keep getting worse. Regular innoculations of good will and happy stories help keep me looking, not looking away.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 2, 2008)

Guess which little lionheads ears fell over like a lops?


----------



## Leaf (Sep 2, 2008)

Sabrina and Elmer Fudd (the brown little guy) should be going to Springfield, Mo at some point this month. I'm just not sure exactly when at this point.

REW mini rex is still unclaimed at this point because of her red eyes. People wont even come meet or feel her because of the eyes.

I dont know why. After meeting her I want every mini rex available, LOL. I LOVE how they feel.


----------



## bsfs05 (Sep 15, 2008)

Where do you get your bunnies fixed. I cant find a vet to spay my new little girl. I live in IL but willing do drive a hour if I have to . Thanks


----------



## Leaf (Sep 15, 2008)

*bsfs05 wrote: *


> Where do you get your bunnies fixed. I cant find a vet to spay my new little girl. I live in IL but willing do drive a hour if I have to . Thanks



Welcome to the forum!

It's great that you're wanting to get your new girl spayed. This topic must have been a great find, being as it's your second post on the forum. I feel honored!

You may want to start a new topic with your question so people more local to you can give their opinions on vets close to home. Our members come from all over, so I'm sure you'll receive wonderful advice.

Keep in mind, all vets have strengths and weaknesses in different aspects, so you may have to do some shopping around to find the right one.

Finding a local vet or vet*s* (if possible) seems to be key, especially when it comes to emergencies and for your rabbits comfort.

Don't forget, you can always contact your local House Rabbit Society  to get recommendations from them, as well as local rescues or shelters.

Does your current vet not alter rabbits?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 15, 2008)

Lexi and I are drooling over the pictures in here..... we somehow missed it before!!!


----------



## bsfs05 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have no vet in the area that do bunnies. Some said that thier was a vet in Fenton,MO but did not know if anyone over thier new of one.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 15, 2008)

bsfs05 wrote:


> Where do you get your bunnies fixed. I cant find a vet to spay my new little girl. I live in IL but willing do drive a hour if I have to . Thanks



Hi bsfs05!! :hello (What can we call you for short?) :biggrin2: Can you please put your location in your profile? That will really help with advice on this and other topics.

Have you seen our rabbit savvy vet Library listings? 

MO Rabbit Savvy Vets

Somebody did add the Fenton vet. 

Again, :welcome1

PS: I'm moving this thread to the RESCUE STORIES subforum, I didn't even see it myself! (Otherwise I would have begged to take in the rex girl).  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Jenk (Sep 15, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> REW mini rex is still unclaimed at this point because of her red eyes. People wont even come meet or feel her because of the eyes.
> 
> I dont know why. After meeting her I want every mini rex available, LOL. I LOVE how they feel.


I just adopted a lovely Cali boy with, yes, lovely pinkish-bluish eyes. Such an odd, yet arresting, color. Even with his more coarse fur, I love his eyes, his white lashes, his dark-chocolate nose, etc. What's _not_ to love? 

Of course, I've two Mini Rex girls to satisfy my daily craving for the touch of ultra-plush fur. It _is_ addictive. 

:biggrin2:


----------

